# General > Book & Author Requests >  Apple cart - George Bernard Shaw

## amey

I would like to see the play: *Apple cart* by George Bernard Shaw here. For the time being, it may be read at:
Project Gutenberg of Australia

----------


## garza33

We have had a bit of a political crisis here in Belize, and I am glad to know that Apple Cart is on the web somewhere. It should be required reading for everyone who is a politician and for everyone who is not a politician.
bfdk

----------


## Burhaniite

I would love to watch Apple Cart. Is a video available online?

----------

